# Galicia



## Maria2513 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi, all,

I'm applying to an au pair agency to work for the next year, and I think I've decided to list Galicia as my preference for a location. From what I've read, it has few foreigners and is less touisty than other regions. Also, my Cuban grandparents' families are originally from Galicia. My great-grandparents on my grandma's side were both born there--so I'd love to go to the area my ancestors were from.

If anyone here lives or has lived in Galicia, what was your experience like there? How did you find Galicia compared to other regions of Spain? And do you have any advice for someone moving there?

Thank you!

Maria


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Maria2513 said:


> Hi, all,
> 
> I'm applying to an au pair agency to work for the next year, and I think I've decided to list Galicia as my preference for a location. From what I've read, it has few foreigners and is less touisty than other regions. Also, my Cuban grandparents' families are originally from Galicia. My great-grandparents on my grandma's side were both born there--so I'd love to go to the area my ancestors were from.
> 
> ...


Hiya

Cant speak for working or living there but Ijust returned from a break over there.

We concentrated on the large towns of Santiago, Lugo & Pontevedra. I wouldn't say from what I saw they were less touristy, but the countryside is beautiful. Very green and rolling hills. Very wet as well!

I found it very un Spanish, as did my friends ... some of the houses there looked like you would see in Austria or Switzerland 

No problem with language though, I was told it would be Galleago, but in fact it wasn't a problem at all.

Where were you thinking of settling


----------



## Maria2513 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for your reply! I'm not sure where in Galicia I'll be, since I haven't been placed with a family yet. 

In what other ways would you say Galicia is "un-Spanish"?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Maria2513 said:


> Thanks for your reply! I'm not sure where in Galicia I'll be, since I haven't been placed with a family yet.
> 
> In what other ways would you say Galicia is "un-Spanish"?


Only in that way really, some of the modern architecture for sure. Obviously the countryside is a lot different to other areas of Spain, but my friends that came from the UK said in that respect it was very similar to the UK


----------



## Maria2513 (Jun 10, 2008)

Would you say the cities in Galicia have more modern architecture than other Spanish cities? I've read things that compared Galicia to Wales or Ireland, but I haven't been to either. I have been to London but didn't like it as much as cities that have a more ancient feel to them, like Rome and St. Petersburg. I was drawn to Galicia as a choice largely because what I read about it made it sound very connected to its history and very "authentic" (at least "authentic" Galicia, less modernized, fewer British/American expats, etc), but maybe this isn't the case. I'm wondering if "like the UK" is a good thing for my own tastes... Did you find that it seemed like there were fewer British/American/other expats there? What were the towns in the countryside like (if you were in any)? I think my ideal location would be a small town within easy striking distance of a larger city...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Maria2513 said:


> Would you say the cities in Galicia have more modern architecture than other Spanish cities? I've read things that compared Galicia to Wales or Ireland, but I haven't been to either. I have been to London but didn't like it as much as cities that have a more ancient feel to them, like Rome and St. Petersburg. I was drawn to Galicia as a choice largely because what I read about it made it sound very connected to its history and very "authentic" (at least "authentic" Galicia, less modernized, fewer British/American expats, etc), but maybe this isn't the case. I'm wondering if "like the UK" is a good thing for my own tastes... Did you find that it seemed like there were fewer British/American/other expats there? What were the towns in the countryside like (if you were in any)? I think my ideal location would be a small town within easy striking distance of a larger city...


Certainly Wales for sure. Very much so. When we were there the climate was similar also  The cities? No, the architecture is historical and magnificent in Santiago for instance, Lugo is an old walled city.

Santiago










Santiago










Lugo










Lugo










Pontevedre


----------



## Maria2513 (Jun 10, 2008)

Those pictures are gorgeous! Thank you for posting them! I can't wait to go...


----------

